# No Reason...



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

for this; just saw my favourite watch sitting in the evening light.

I have always been in awe of owning this!









​


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Very nice Chris, can understand why!


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

Fabulously simple yet astoundingly stylish handset. Fabulous. I've always thought the 'Pie Pan' dial was a cracker, but this comes close.

Enjoy in the evening light!


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

It is nice; 9ct gold, too!


----------



## Watch-nut (Oct 31, 2009)

I'm going to sound like my dad now but........'they don't make them like that anymore'

A lot of class, a great dress watch


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2011)

chris l said:


> No reason for this


http://youtu.be/8TBQywGmMjQ



Btw, I have a nearly identical Omega from 1947, and yes it's certainly the nicest looking dress watch in my collection.


----------



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

Understandably: a gorgeous watch thanks for sharing :thumbsup:


----------



## Thewatchbloke (Feb 25, 2011)

My father has a very similar Omega that he inherited from his father:


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Cannop said:


> My father has a very similar Omega that he inherited from his father:


Now that *is *nice; love the case edge shape...


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2011)

What lovely Omegas.

I particularly like the Excalibur bracelet on Cannop's.

Am I in a minority preferring gold to leather on vintage watches? I know it's a bit bling for todays taste, but I don't think it was at the time.


----------



## Thewatchbloke (Feb 25, 2011)

morchella said:


> What lovely Omegas.
> 
> I particularly like the Excalibur bracelet on Cannop's.
> 
> Am I in a minority preferring gold to leather on vintage watches? I know it's a bit bling for todays taste, but I don't think it was at the time.


I think on a gold dress watch (especially vintage) a gold bracelet looks very elegant. The excalibur on my grandfathers watch above, was a replacement for the original solid gold bracelet. My grandmother bought the watch for my grandfather in the fifties as an anniversary present. In the mid to late sixties when money was a bit tight (grandad was laid off for an extended period) the original gold bracelet was exchanged for the excalibur with a suitable cash adjustment. It kept the wolf from the door for a while!


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

Vintage Omega sweetness


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2011)

Thought I'd pop a pic of mine in this thread as it's so similar...


----------



## Defender (Jan 27, 2009)

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


> Thought I'd pop a pic of mine in this thread as it's so similar...


That's rather nice too.

I think that old gold somehow looks so much better than bright/fresh/new?

I have an Omega (non gold) away at STS, should be getting it back in a week or so....

Can't wait!

ATB,

Defender :astro:.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Defender said:


> Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:
> 
> 
> > Thought I'd pop a pic of mine in this thread as it's so similar...
> ...


I do like reddish old gold; the greeny tint of some 60s/70s cases does nothing for me.


----------



## Vieira (Feb 15, 2010)

Defender said:


> That's rather nice too.
> 
> I think that old gold somehow looks so much better than bright/fresh/new?
> 
> ...


Tha's so much true! I like much more contemporary design Omegas in steel, but vintage omegas look much better in gold...


----------



## Cameron (Mar 2, 2011)

I agree and love the look of vintage Omegas in gold.

Pipe dream is to pick one up to date match one of my cars (65' Ford Mustang). I like the idea of rolling with a load of mid 60's era tech.


----------

